# What Group Are You? Chav, Rocker, Skater, Emo, Goth, Trendy,



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=39704&first=yes

You scored as Rocker, Mosher.

Your A Rocker!

Rocker, Mosher

50% 
Prepy

50% 
Trendy

35% 
Goth

30% 
Emo

15% 
Skater

15% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

0%

Mind you I didn't understand most of the questions...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

You scored as Trendy.

Your A Trendy

Trendy 85%

Skater	55%

Goth	35%

Prepy	35%

Rocker, Mosher	25%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev	20%

Emo	20%


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Emo?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

garyc said:


> Emo?


yes, Emo :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice use of English throughout the quiz.

Your A Trendy

Trendy

55% 
Prepy

25% 
Skater

10% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

10% 
Rocker, Mosher

5% 
Emo

0% 
Goth

0%


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

You scored as Prepy. You Are a preppy<table border='0'


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

You scored as Prepy.

You Are a preppy

Prepy 85%

Trendy 70%


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Emo?
> ...


Ah!










He was very funny.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Still is - he was on "8 out of 10 Cats" a few weeks ago. Still as funny as when I first saw him years ago.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

L.O.S.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You scored as Rocker, Mosher.

Your A Rocker!

Rocker, Mosher - 40%

Goth- 25%

Emo- 20%

Prepy - 15%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev - 5%

Skater - 5%

Trendy - 5%

I'm not sure where that 15% chav comes from :?

Nick


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Trendy

60% 
Rocker, Mosher

35% 
Prepy

35% 
Goth

30% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

25% 
Emo

25% 
Skater

15%


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Gary

An Emo is an Emotional Goth, they're into self harming and feeling sad. (They don't like being called Nemo's or Emus)
They like black, of course...with a touch of pink.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

For the quick guide to being emo, watch this video...

http://www.somethingdirectory.com/main_emo.htm

Nick


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Your A Trendy

Trendy

60% 
Prepy

35% 
Rocker, Mosher

20% 
Skater

20% 
Goth

20% 
Emo

10% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

5%


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nem said:


> For the quick guide to being emo, watch this video...
> 
> http://www.somethingdirectory.com/main_emo.htm
> 
> Nick


 :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

No suprises here:

Rocker, Mosher	95%

Skater 80%

Goth	75%

Emo	35%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev	30%

Trendy	5%

Prepy	5%


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

You scored as Prepy.

You Are a preppy

Prepy

65%
Trendy

60%
Goth

20%
Skater

10%
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

0%
Emo

0%
Rocker, Mosher

0%


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You scored as Trendy.

Your A Trendy

Trendy

55% 
Prepy

45% 
Goth

15% 
Skater

15% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

5% 
Rocker, Mosher

5% 
Emo

0%

Pity they can't spell you're :roll:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

You scored as Goth.

Your A Goth!

Goth

80% 
Trendy

45% 
Rocker, Mosher

15% 
Emo

10% 
Skater

10% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

5% 
Prepy

5%

Yep that's me! :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Trendy

65% 
Prepy

60% 
Goth

15% 
Emo

10% 
Rocker, Mosher

5% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

0% 
Skater

0%


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You scored as Rocker, Mosher.

Your A Rocker!

Goth

70%

Rocker, Mosher

70%

Prepy

60%

Trendy

35%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

15%

Emo

15%

Skater

10%


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

You scored as Goth

Your A Goth!

Trendy 50%

Goth 50%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 35%

Prepy 15%

Rocker, Mosher 10%

Skater 5%

Emo 0


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Can someone explain some of the questions please.

2. Does that make me old?

3. Do I care?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> 1. Can someone explain some of the questions please.
> 
> 2. Does that make me old?
> 
> 3. Do I care?


1 - which ones?
2 - Yes
3 - Yes

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Sort of like a Ladyboy Goth then. Cool. 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Can someone explain some of the questions please.
> ...


 :lol:

1. About half of them.
2. I know ... but I don't have a mortgage, and you should see my insurance premiums :wink: 
3. Actually, no, I don't!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm really surprised by the number of Trendys on the TT forum! 

Trendy 45%

Prepy 35%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 25%

Emo 20%

Skater 5%

Goth 0%

Rocker, Mosher 0%


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Your A Trendy

Trendy 70%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 25%

Prepy 25%

Emo 15%

Rocker, Mosher 10%

Goth 10%

Skater 0%

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

MBK said:


> I'm really surprised by the number of Trendys on the TT forum!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Prepy

35% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

20% 
Trendy

10% 
Goth

10% 
Skater

5% 
Rocker, Mosher

5% 
Emo

0%

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You scored as Rocker, Mosher.

Your A Rocker!

Rocker, Mosher

30% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev

20% 
Emo

20% 
Trendy

20% 
Goth

15% 
Prepy

5% 
Skater

0%

   - long hair? ................ are all girlies with long hair Moshers???

Hev x :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You scored as Prepy.

You Are a preppy

Rocker, Mosher 65% 
Goth 65% 
Prepy 65% 
Emo 55% 
Trendy 55% 
Skater 50% 
Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 0%

Not quite sure what to make of that. Where are the Saturday Night Fever questions? :lol:

Oh and I lied about skating - don't do that but I do mountain biking instead, thats just as trendy isn't it? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Oh and I lied about skating - don't do that but I do mountain biking instead, thats just as trendy isn't it? :roll:


depends if you're a lycra boy


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

You scored as Prepy.

You Are a preppy

Prepy 
65%

Trendy 
55%

Goth 
30%

Rocker, Mosher 
20%

Skater 
10%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 
10%

Emo 
5%


----------



## Nikax (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a Goth??? hihi perhaps! :lol:

Your A Goth!

Goth 70%

Rocker, Mosher 45%

Trendy 35%

Chav, Townie, Rude Boy, Ned, Kev 20%

Prepy 20%

Skater 15%

Emo 10%


----------

